# M39 EMR



## 7point62 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd like to get my hands on one of these Marine Corps Enhanced Marksman Rifles. Great idea to put this in the hands of a Designated Marksman in squads that don't rate a Scout/Sniper team. Long overdue. 

I remember some of our NCOs requesting one M14 for every Combined Action Platoon, with the same idea...We ended up getting a shotgun instead.:doh:
Which was returned on the next Phrog.

If any of you have fired the M39, I would like to live the experience vicariously.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks too damn heavy... The trend toward putting every damn piece of gear possible on your gun is getting out of hand.  My M4 in the sandbox (or 416)?  Just an EO-Tech.  That's it.  A PEQ might come in handy, but it's overkill for my role.

That said, it is one sexy SOB isn't it?  ;)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jan 22, 2009)

The M39 Enhanced Marksman Rifle (EMR, NSN 1005-01-553-5196; more formally the Rifle, 7.62 MM, M39 Enhanced Marksman Rifle (EMR)) is a semi-automatic, gas-operated rifle chambered for the 7.62x51mm NATO cartridge. It is a modified and accurized version of the M14 rifle built and utilized solely by the United States Marine Corps (USMC). It is based on the current U.S. Marine Corps Designated Marksman Rifle (DMR), which it will replace.

As of October 2008 the weapon has seen limited use in Afghanistan by US Army cavalry scouts operating in the Hindu Kush Mtns.

The rifle is currently issued with match-grade M118LR 175-grain Long Range ammunition. *The "basic" EMR (i.e., without telescopic sight, magazine, sling, basic issue items, cleaning gear, suppressor and bipod) weighs 13 pounds* (5.9 kg) or less.

It has a resemblance to the United States Navy Mark 14 Mod 0 Enhanced Battle Rifle.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 22, 2009)

The SEALs have been using the EBR (Mk14 SOPMOD) for some time now. I believe since around 2004.  The civilian version can be purchased from Fulton Armory.


----------



## 455HO (Feb 20, 2009)

US Marine M39EMR - Enhanced Marksman Rifle
The top rail is modified by SAGE to accept the Smith Enterprise, Inc.
M14 Scope Mount, Wire EDM, NSN 5855-01-506-5750 (P/N 2006).
The EMR utilizes a 22.0" barrel and standard lugged USGI flash suppressor.

The best place that I have found to purchase SAGE EBR stocks is Clyde Armory.

The MK14 Mod 0 has an 18.0" barrel, this is my MK14 SEI Crazy Horse Mod 0 in a rare full length EBR stock.







Here is an older picture of the same MK14 Mod 0 with SEI's .30 caliber DC sound suppressor.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks awesome... Would definitely come in handy in a static defensive role.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 20, 2009)

Does that thing do dishes too?  I mean it looks cool, which is what counts.


----------



## 455HO (Feb 21, 2009)

It does the dishes and folds your clothes ;)

In my opinion both the Marine M39 EMR and the TACOM M14 EBR should have used the lighter SAGE M14ALCS/CV EBR stock with the receiver tube extension.
This variant of the EBR stock is about 2.5 lbs. lighter than the original M14ALCS. It would look something like my M21A5 Crazy Horse EBR pictured below... :2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 21, 2009)

That's one nice looking rifle Bro' :cool:


----------



## 455HO (Mar 12, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> That's one nice looking rifle Bro' :cool:



:) Thanks!

Here is a picture of the same rifle with my new suppressor, breech shield and LaRue scope mount.


----------



## 455HO (Mar 25, 2009)

allenst65 over on M14HDW.US just completed his M39 EMR build.


----------

